# Glenn Snyder display tracks



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

i just put up a few of the Glenn Snyder display shelves and if anyone was wondering about the stability of these shelves, i have two of the shelves holding a large #1 gauge live steamer along with a Lionel #400 Standard gauge locomotive (just about maxing out the 6 foot shelf) and they seem rock solid. i'm still going to add a bit of earthquake protection (wind some steel cable anchored to the wall through a few of the drivers), but i have no doubts about the strength of these seemingly light extruded aluminum shelves anymore. they are a bit pricy, especially if you're on the west coast, but they look very sharp and slightly economize on the space vs typical 3/4" shelving.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I like them also I have a few in o gauge, real strong, got them at York no shipping. 
dick


----------

